# 2nd reaper 2018 sign up and discussion thread



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I meant to get this going over the week end but life gets in the way... so ready or not, here we go!!!






Start of sign up:​*August 29, 2018*

Ending date for sign up:​Sept. 19,2018

(notice the short sign up time frame)

Shipping Deadline:​
Oct. 12,2018

Rules:​
1. The gift minimum is $20.00.....Also PLEASE follow your victims likes / dislikes list 

2. The gift can be homemade, store bought, or a combination of the 2.​3..You must get a tracking number when shipping your gift

54. You must PM Bethene when you ship, along with the tracking number​5. Send Bethene a PM when you receive your gift, PLEASE do this, your ​reaper​ will want to know it arrived​*6.if you are having a issue with sending a gift, please contact me to see if it can be resolved : ​*

if you agree to these terms and would like to participate, please message Bethene with the following information:

Name and address
likes, dislikes, themes if any, and any other info you feel might help your victim (example< out door haunt, indoor party, etc) PLEASE,, make it as detailed as possible, it makes it so much easier !!! 
shipping preference : any where, USA only, USA and Canada only, Canada only, Europe​


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

This is wonderful. Thank you for hosting yet another Reaper Bethene!

Count me in on this one as well. It is always so much fun!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Hooray! I missed the deadline for the first big reaping this year, so I'm definitely signing up for this one. I can't wait to get started


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

as always i missed the big reaper, but i am down for the second! count me in


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

I signed up for my first time and I am really excited. I love giving fun things to people. I have been on the forum for like 4 years now but I just lurked this year I actually got active and am really enjoying you guys. So I really cant wait for this.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

So if anyone missed the Big Reaper or just want to continue the fun after the main reap, please come join us!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Come join us....we need more victims!!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

What a splendid idea
This sounds fun
Why, I fully endorse it
Let's try it at once!

~looks at the calendar...realizes there's no way in Hell he can pull this off...but he can cheerlead for everyone else!~


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Guess I'm a glutton for punishment..... 

COUNT ME IN!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

you guys have fun


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Kinda sad as this will be the first year in many that I’ve not participated in either of the big reaper exchanges.  Just don’t think I’ll have the time to do it properly and have too many projects from previous years that need completed.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

you know I can't resist. Almost done with the other so let's keep the ball rolling, I'm in


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> Kinda sad as this will be the first year in many that I’ve not participated in either of the big reaper exchanges.  Just don’t think I’ll have the time to do it properly and have too many projects from previous years that need completed.


We miss you lizzyborden.


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

progress was being made on the first victim... so I should have time for another! OMG! LOL!!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

So sorry I have to sit this one out. I need to draft a pattern that will fit Lil Ghouliet. Then I will be sewing up a jacket with a fitted top and flowing bottom, done in a spider web and spider fabric called Goth Glam.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

doing the reaper is always what gets me into the halloween spirit!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

We were kinda waiting to see what time we had to do justice to our victim before jumping in. I think we can. Will make it official soon.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince, I'm so happy that the two of you decided to join the 2nd Reaper!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We officially have 11 signed up!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Woo hoo-if you are pondering should I, you should. The whole process is fun and addicting


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Come on now, you know you want to sign up.

You don't want to disappoint the ninja gerbils.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we have 13 now....
come join us,,,, for the ninja gerbils if nothing else. !!!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Yes! Take it on good authority that you should not upset the gerbils by sitting this one out. Just give in and join. Believe me, it’s for the best.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

They're waiting.....


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Well, I've just posted off my first reaper box... and I'm getting withdrawal symptoms already so sign me up for this one too!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

So happy you decided to join us lucidhalloween!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I am thinking about joining.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I hope you do!!! The more victims the more exciting it is!!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm terrible about joining in on the reap discussions. I feel I have nothing to add... Plus I'm not afraid of the ninja gerbils, ninja roosters now that's a different story. Old Fred has moves that would scare Bruce Lee, Frog has the scars on his legs to prove it.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes, come join us. It is fun and addictive. It's also a great way to jump start Halloween fever.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Dear Victim I cheated this time. When I saw your list it clicked for me. I have almost everything ready but I may make you wait. Sometimes you see a list that just clicks the locks. I am so excited your list is just a perfect fit. A bit of a tease to go along-it involves rope


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Still working on my first reap, but count me in for a 2nd one!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Ugghhhh!! I’m still reaping my first victim! Her 4th box is almost ready to ship


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> I'm terrible about joining in on the reap discussions. I feel I have nothing to add... Plus I'm not afraid of the ninja gerbils, ninja roosters now that's a different story. Old Fred has moves that would scare Bruce Lee, Frog has the scars on his legs to prove it.


Oh, oh, oh. I hope they don't take this as a taunt. You see, there was a time when I did not fear the ninja gerbils either, a time of innocence it was. And then one dark, gloomy night they came... well, it is unspeakable what transpired. The scars will never heal.


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

Please sign me up!!! I missed the big reaper!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> I'm terrible about joining in on the reap discussions. I feel I have nothing to add... Plus I'm not afraid of the ninja gerbils, ninja roosters now that's a different story. Old Fred has moves that would scare Bruce Lee, Frog has the scars on his legs to prove it.


Um, not to scare you...but I think I saw Red Leader talking to Old Fred. Fitting him for a ninja costume. And a saddle. 

Ninja gerbils riding ninja roosters...


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

The Auditor said:


> Um, not to scare you...but I think I saw Red Leader talking to Old Fred. Fitting him for a ninja costume. And a saddle.
> 
> Ninja gerbils riding ninja roosters...


Yes that I can picture.... Not sure how Old Fred would take to a saddle and reins.... I can see a real rodeo happening trying to broke him in.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We need more victims.. Please join in the fun!$


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

We are in the middle of new floors throughout the house so most of my crafting stuff is lost in the chaos. Let me see what I can get to and I may be able to join in for round two!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Just sent my list (which is pretty much the same as the first reaper, but it's cool)!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Just signed up! Looking forward to this one!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Count me in!


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Last chance to sign up!


----------



## kippystarz (May 30, 2013)

So excited to get my victim!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I just sent my list to you Bethene. 

I will post my list here tomorrow. I am spending the night in the hospital and having trouble doing all this on my phone. I just don’t want to be left out of the fun!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I am in again and just sent list to bethene.

I have not gotten my Secret Reaper from the big Reaper but if I need to delete or modify this list I will do it on the LIKES thread.


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

I can not wait to get my Victim..... I am so excited


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm guessing it is too late?? Or any chance at alast minute? lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Matching up people now...you will probably get your victim tomorrow!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bethene, I forgot to send u my list via PM (I will do that now) but I did previously post it in the likes/dislikes thread!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Just logged in and found my Victim’s name. This is going to be fun. What a great list.

aainting I will go...-I am currently in the bhospital hoping to go home when the doc gets here. We are under a flood warning and expecting lots of rain in the next 24-36 hours. It is lightening like crazy and feels rather spooky. The Direct TV satellite keeps going off but opefully I can keep the Internet working as I plot and stalk the boards for more info!

Thanks bethene! A haunting I will go...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I passed out names..if you didn't get yours let me know


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

So excited to have my victim! Already bought a few things for them today


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Yikes I am really excited to start hunting down things for my victim. This is going to be wickedly fun......


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I haven't got a victim yet Bethene... could I play too please?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

got you covered... sorry I thought you got yours! Doing this before bed never ends well! LOL!


----------



## Steveybee23 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hello new victim.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I just returned from several days in the desert to find a reap beyond my wildest dreams to a new victim! Thank you Bethene!

Dear Victim,

There is one thing on your list that may take a bit of time. Enjoy your weekend and dream of things that go bump in the night!


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

I am doing something alittle different this year for my vicitm.. Already got a few things on the way!!!! Cant wait to see the reaction!!!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I am going to spend this gorgeous second day of fall shopping for my victim at a harvest festival in a small town out in the country. Wish me luck!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Victim, I'm having so much fun with your list already! So excited!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am stalking both my victim and pinterest!!!! Brainstorming for ideas!!!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I have my surgery consultation this week for my herniated disc so I made a bunch of stuff today since I may be on borrowed time!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh wow Kloey 74....I'm Sorry about surgery! I hope it all goes well.....


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I too am sorry to hear of your surgery Kloey. I know it is difficult to go through but the sooner it is over with the sooner you won't be in pain and on the road to recovery!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm so excited to get started! Already got a few ideas I need to get started on


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Victim, I have already started shopping for you, and I've been brewing over some Pinterest ideas I found for you...


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Went around to a few stores this weekend to get the reaper juices flowing! Im getting some ideas in mind could be tricky though..


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I will be hitting thrift stores today...went to several out of town yesterday.....why is it you see things all the time except when you are looking for them???? I did find one item... But still on the hunt....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Found a couple of items today...one out of the blue...so excited!!!! Still on the hunt for one item...


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ordered one more item for my victim, and once it arrives I should be just about ready to ship!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Wow, Sprits Vineyard, you are quick!

I have been trying to get something to work for my victim for a couple of days now with not much success. Then this afternoon, eureka! Brake cleaner! Should have thought of it sooner! Got home from work, headed to the garage, and yes, brake cleaner is just what was needed.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

bethene said:


> Found a couple of items today...one out of the blue...so excited!!!! Still on the hunt for one item...


I love things from thrift shops Bethene. I hope I'm your victim!


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

Two packages sent off so far having fun with this one!!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Holy cats, Spirits Vineyard and lilangel_66071! You two are so quick!!


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Dear Victim.... I have stalked you all over the forum and I know where you sleep...... I cant wait to send you some things that creep......


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Haha! Well, let’s just see how long this last item takes to get here! I ordered from Amazon but it wasn’t Prime, so who knows when it will arrive.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Dearest Victim,

I was working on your boxes today, and then catastrophe struck. Yikes! Three items did not survive. No worries though, I will come up with something. Let me think...


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh I am not done yet


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Just when I had a set plan for my victim and could of mailed the day of sign up close I have added more-lol. If all works out I will be ready to mail Monday. I am so excited, I just hope they turn out.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Can't believe all you almost ready or ready to ship....I have a few things and a good game plan....one thing to make...not as much crafting this time...some sewing though


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

i still have one more package to get together with a bunch of goodies to go with the other two I have already sent off.. Gonna take alittle more time getting this one together.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I just went in and updated my list based on the things that I just received in the first Secret Reaper this year. Sorry it took me so long. 

I was out of town until late last night and had tried to post and update while on the road. I just realized that many of the photos of my first SR did not show up and I am trying to get them to show over on that thread now.


----------



## Steveybee23 (Jul 8, 2015)

My dearest victim,

Orders are sent,
The paint is drying,
Several new friends in the process of dying,

Somethings old,
Somethings new,
Somethings made, 
But it’s all for you,

One more week is all I need,
And a Happy reaping you’ll have indeed.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Dearest Victim, 

Due to unforeseen circumstances, I may have to ship your reap a bit early. Will you forgive me? It is either ship now or possibly after the deadline. I figure earlier is better than later.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

completed the first of my crafts for my victim, probably the only craft lol. tried a new method with some familiar materials, and im happy with my results.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

SilentRaven, I am looking forward to see what you came up with!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Hoping to ship this week.....depending on finishing my craft projects


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Working on one more thing then hoping to ship by the end of this week!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Just finished my craft, now to pick up a few things and we should be ready to go!


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

ugh... i have barley started, i feel so behind. but i will be going out this week after pay day. i got some ideas brewing.

I almsot thought i got reaped today as the postman loudly knocked on the door, which he doesn't normally do. but ti was just a box from amazon.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Dear victim, I will be shipping out tomorrow, so you shall be reaped SOOOOOOON!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

"Benny! Get your furry wings out here this minute!" Bertha was out of patience. That little fruit eater had the audacity to be lollygagging instead of completing pre-flights. How had he gotten a promotion to Second Wing she would never know! 
"Awww... keep your bow tie on, Bertha! I'm right here! Box is all secure and checked already. Got the GPS? Doulbe checked the weather?"
Bertha gave him a very exasperated look. "Shut up and get in harness. We go west today"

They were so busy sniping at each other that they didn't notice the box give a little shake as it sat on the tarmac....


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Windborn said:


> View attachment 567775
> 
> "Benny! Get your furry wings out here this minute!" Bertha was out of patience. That little fruit eater had the audacity to be lollygagging instead of completing pre-flights. How had he gotten a promotion to Second Wing she would never know!
> "Awww... keep your bow tie on, Bertha! I'm right here! Box is all secure and checked already. Got the GPS? Doulbe checked the weather?"
> ...


Oh wow, a shaking box! (Shivers) I hope the Bat crew are okay. Have you heard from them today? Which direction are they heading now?


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

"do we know what we're hauling this time?" Benny tried to pick a conversation that would keep him out of trouble. It was not an easy task - so far weather, holiday plans and sports had been crossed of the list. How was he to know she was a fan of those abysmal Kansas Krakens! 
"Not sure, the Lady didn't say. Why are you asking, anyway? We just deliver these boxes - knowing her it could be anything from toadstools to chicken feed!"
"Well, I thought I heard something scratching around in there...."
"Preposterous! No live cargo! Thems the rules! Thats what you get for thinking!" Bertha gave him a glare and poor Benny crossed another topic off his mental list.

View attachment 567963


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh Victim, I wanted to craft a special something for you, but as I loaded my cart with the ingredients at Michael's, the price skyrocketed. My apologies. On to plan B...


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

"For the last time, there is nothing alive in this box! Nothing! Nada!" Bertha had heard enough about the mystery noises that somebat thought he was hearing . "Look, there's our destination . Let's drop this blasted thing off!''

With a sigh of relief she unhooked her harness. Maybe it was time for a vacation...

As the weary members of the bat brigade headed back towards Tennessee, a small appendage could be seen wacing at them from the bo they had just delivered.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Windborn, your maps crack me up....they are funny AND cute!


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

good news victim! I just have to stop by the store tmw, and then find a box! i finally decided on what i was going to do for your reap!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Alas my poor victim everything I tried to make were epic fails. I am so frustrated this time around. Sadly all store bought it will be. Your package is now in the hands of the gargoyles since they are stronger. I hope you find everything suitable.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I had some epic fails in the crafting department myself! Maybe we should start a thread after everyone’s been reaped so we can see what everyone was working on!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I just need to find a box that will accommodate a large amount of bubble wrap......

I got a skeleton vulture this weekend, I'll call up his living buddies to come pick up this package and carry it off to parts unknown (to all but me so far!)


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Dearest Victim things have been going well... Such things have happened here.. a failure was turned into a win amazingly things came together. Now to search out the proper shipping container.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I could not sign up for this reaping but I would like everyone to know I made a wall hanging I am giving away in a random drawing. It is a glow in the dark skeleton wallhanging.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

wrong post


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Somebody shall be reaped today.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

SilentRaven said:


> wrong post


Those cemetery photos are so cool!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Someone will be getting reaped on Friday


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

So, I was on my way to the post office when my windshield wipers just....stopped working. I've been having tons of issues with my car so this was the icing on the crap cake. It was raining and I had to turn around and drive home.

Luckily, I got my mom to drop the package off for me before I had my flight out to NYC. Alls well that ends well, someone will be reaped by Saturday!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Shipping deadline today. If there's a issue please let me know!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

bethene said:


> Shipping deadline today. If there's a issue please let me know!!


Wow, how the time has flown! I am looking forward to seeing the rest of the reaps. I know everyone is crazy busy right now with Halloween just a couple of weeks away, but I hope they remember to post pictures! Seeing what everyone received is so much fun!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Package is in the wind and someone will be getting reaped Monday! 

Although after mailing, I realized I forgot the card...  I guess I'll 'fess up after it's received.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Well victim, it's not entirely gone to plan. You should have a teaser arriving soon followed by box 2.. box 1 was returned to me because the gremlins got lost. I have dispatched a new set of gremlins, hopefully with a better sense of direction!!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

lucidhalloween said:


> Well victim, it's not entirely gone to plan. You should have a teaser arriving soon followed by box 2.. box 1 was returned to me because the gremlins got lost. I have dispatched a new set of gremlins, hopefully with a better sense of direction!!


WNt me to send the Bat Brigade? &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

yes please, these gremlins are useless.. the can't swim, they keep spluttering and just going round in circles!
Apparently one set are better, almost there, but the others had a sugar crash after eating some of the sweets I had included.. I had to take them out and try again with a new set of gremlins.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

So there was *almost* a tragedy, but thankfully it ended up for the best. There was a problem with, ahem ~gravity~  and I had to do some last minute scrambling but the package made it to the flying monkey depot & was sent on its way on time. 

Some should be reaped Monday!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Package in flight!!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> Package in flight!!!


More reaps! Does anyone know how many are left? Please post pictures when you receive your package. All of us are anxiously awaiting photos!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Someone got reaped at 12:42PM on their front porch!

and guess what??? I did , too!

Thank you so much kloey74 for the awesome package!

The JOLs are fantastic! Did you "update" them? And I have a light fixture that'll go in the smaller one, can't wait to put them in the cemetery!








I adore the little pillow & the spider is fabulous!








Custom art? Awesome!!








This is probably my favorite, tho.....














And my critters found the box ~really~ interesting!







That's Maddie on the left, Rusty is inside the box (you can see his tail), Daisy on the right & Jack the Beagle in front.

Thank you so much!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

lisa48317 said:


> Someone got reaped at 12:42PM on their front porch!
> 
> and guess what??? I did , too!
> 
> ...


Kloey makes the absolute best corpsed pumpkins! Anyone who gets one is very lucky indeed. Love the kitties!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

lisa, great reap! I really love the last 2 in the photos, the framed Happy Halloween and Trick or Treat signs....they’re really nice! And the corpses JoL is cool, too!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

You may want to post in the picture/teaser thread, as your reaper might not be looking in this one!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> You may want to post in the picture/teaser thread, as your reaper might not be looking in this one!


Oh crap. You'd think after all these years of doing that I'd pay closer attention to where I was posting! Thanks for pointing it out. I'll go post in the correct place right now!


----------

